# Can you run personalized plates?



## AxeOfGlory (Jul 1, 2016)

Hey guys, first post!

I've been lurking since before I started driving for Uber and have gotten a lot of useful and smart information from this forum. With both Yen and Yang, I have found a proper balance of how and where to make worthwhile money in my market and it's holding steady enough. So I want to give a big thanks to everyone that shares their advice and stories on here!

I do have one question that I can't seem to find an answer for and Uber Support (heh) gave me an incredibly basic response so I wanted to check in with other drivers.

Do any of you run personal plates? When I signed up I had my state issued plates on while I was waiting for my personal plates. My plates can (to some) be offensive, albeit its done with a good laugh and most people get a good kick out of the plates. I played it smart and vaguely asked Uber if drivers can run personal plates and their response is "we would like to informed you that, we do not accept personalized license plate. We only accept the original license plate as what is required by Uber on your City".

These are state approved plates printed by the state and registered to the state.

I'm sure there are people with personalized plates that are driving having the plates prior to signing up. My biggest fear is running the risk of submitting the plate information and them deactivating me as I'm using this platform to pay down annoying debt.

TL;DR - Do any of you drivers have personalized plates and drive for Uber?

Thanks!


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

I've never understood why people feel the need to offend others with controversial bumper stickers or plates. Whether Uber will or won't accept the plates is besides the point- the real question is whether you feel it's appropriate to piss off some of your customers.


----------



## sarasota ron (Apr 15, 2016)

I have personalized Florida plates and Uber never said anything when I signed up.


----------



## AxeOfGlory (Jul 1, 2016)

That is not the point of this question. The plates have never been brought up in disgust while driving my passengers. But as society is full of butthurt people itching for their next complaint, it's likely to have happened without my knowledge (i.e. while driving around town). I've gotten tips quite a few times because they thought my vehicle and the plates coinciding with it were hilarious.

To be honest, and as most will agree here, I do not give a damn about my passengers feelings and opinions, only their safety while in my vehicle. They are fleeting temporary interactions in my life in a world full of insecure millennial crybabies. My concern is not of the passengers, it is within regards of if Uber will approve the plates or not.

Thanks.


----------



## AxeOfGlory (Jul 1, 2016)

sarasota ron said:


> I have personalized Florida plates and Uber never said anything when I signed up.


Were they on the vehicle when you signed up or did you get them after signing up? Thanks!


----------



## sarasota ron (Apr 15, 2016)

Had them when I signed up. I did not even know they didn't allow them. Guess I am a rebel now.


----------



## mjhawk (May 13, 2016)

I have personalized plates in Toronto, had them beforecstarting uber.


----------



## AxeOfGlory (Jul 1, 2016)

The whole reason I'm asking is so I can quit answering passenger questions that "your plates are different than what shows on the app". It delays my profits. I made my Uber Driver profile a bit ridiculous in hopes to avoid tight ass riders and complainers (aka poor rating riders). My uber Profile picture is an absurd image of me and I do get customers cancelling once I accept a ping. Not often, maybe once or twice in the 2 days a week I drive. I'd imagine with the plates showing correct on the app it could reduce some complainers a bit more, but as I said that's a theory as nobody has complained about them to me while they are in my vehicle.

I guess the biggest question is do you think somebody will catch "MLFHNTR" on a Honda Minivan if I submit them to be approved? lol.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

You came here for opinions of your fellow drivers, so here goes (if this is serious):

1. *Can you use personalized plates?* If Uber allows it, of course, with caveats. If Uber said, no that's the end of it. Pretty good chance they will catch it.
2. * Should your plates and vehicle match your driver profile?* Yes. I'm sure some of your passengers see it as a safety issue. Did somebody steal an Uber driver's phone and is now picking up passengers (maybe hunting MILFs?).
3. * Should you have a ridiculous profile for whatever reason?* Do what you want and whatever Uber allows, just know that many won't get or appreciate your humor. Most are looking for a cheap, quick ride from A to B with some semblance of professionalism. People will rate you down for NO REASON, why give them something unnecessary to judge you on? Same reason to avoid talking religion, politics, etc.
4. *The Plates Themselves: *Not professional, offensive to some (both Uber pax and motoring public alike), and likely to do harm to your driving business in the long run. If they are cancelling just on your profile, putting "MLFHNTR" down as your plates isn't likely to improve things.

I wish you good luck in your Ubering.


----------



## AxeOfGlory (Jul 1, 2016)

I do see why it would cause concern and it also ties in with no longer wanting to answer the question of riders. I guess I'm stuck in limbo. These plates were on order the moment I signed the purchase agreement for the vehicle and I didn't sign up for uber until a few weeks later. Once they gave me some poorly worded canned response I didn't bother knocking on the door again.

*Cheap* and *professional* never go hand in hand in any business. Professional starts with a professional company, and we are a ways away from that in this aspect.

I guess for the time being I'll let it fly, the vehicle wont be eligible in 2017 so I don't have much longer to run it. At that point the plates may be pointless for my next vehicle lol.

Thanks!


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

AxeOfGlory said:


> *Cheap* and *professional* never go hand in hand in any business. Professional starts with a professional company, and we are a ways away from that in this aspect.


I'm with you here...that's why I chose my words carefully: "semblance of professionalism." Uber falls short in this regard, pax think they're getting something professional for peanut rates then beech about what they get. Drivers are left to deal with it all. If Uber raised rates and allowed for tips, drivers would offer a commensurate experience and pax would go away with a feeling of having had a "professional" service rendered. But all that is for another thread.

Best of luck!


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

The state approves the plates. Any company who requires plates must accept them. Your plates must match the app and Travass' records. You can be tossed for using someone else's car, driving with a friend and using wrong plates. You're supposed to have a clear pic of your face but I'd say you're getting tossed soon for the wrong plates.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Going to be real funny getting pulled over or in an accident, hope that doesn't happen.  Sir, I suggest you pay more attention to the speed limit.  Where did the accident happen and what is your license plate again?  There was someone I think in CT who had a convertible. They approved the plate until they got several complaints. Then the question was freedom of speech, what is or is not allowed, can they revoke it since it was approved? The tag was something like topless.  I forget the outcome.


----------



## AxeOfGlory (Jul 1, 2016)

Decisions, decisions...Worst comes to worst I can transfer plate registration from one of my other vehicles and attempt to be reactivated if it got to that point. I obey most laws with pax in the vehicle like somebody with drugs in their car. When they are in the car, they are my concern. I'm honestly surprised I haven't gotten a complaint about being too careful.



5 Star Guy said:


> The state approves the plates. Any company who requires plates must accept them.


 5 Star Guy, do you have a source of this information by chance? I have no problem if having this information on display will reduce my total rides. It would give me incentive to go live a life on the weekends. I just don't want to be deactivated by them saying they wont accept the plates. As we all know, we need concrete information to start a pissing match with Uber, lol.

Thanks!


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I have plates thay are both specialty and personalized on my truck which I sigbed up as a second vehicle to use. They were on it when I signed it up. I rarely use the truck for Uber though.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

AxeOfGlory said:


> Decisions, decisions...Worst comes to worst I can transfer plate registration from one of my other vehicles and attempt to be reactivated if it got to that point. I obey most laws with pax in the vehicle like somebody with drugs in their car. When they are in the car, they are my concern. I'm honestly surprised I haven't gotten a complaint about being too careful.
> 
> 5 Star Guy, do you have a source of this information by chance? I have no problem if having this information on display will reduce my total rides. It would give me incentive to go live a life on the weekends. I just don't want to be deactivated by them saying they wont accept the plates. As we all know, we need concrete information to start a pissing match with Uber, lol.
> 
> Thanks!


Like I said the issue you do have is having the wrong plates. I have never heard of anyone having an issue with plates, they must be valid. I'd be more concerned with your date looking at your plates than anything.  I wouldn't drive for Travass until you update them. If you were in an accident and the tags don't match some say they must cover you and then toss you. I for one speed and do other things, I don't take these kind of chances though.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Even if the plates were EFFUBR they would have to accept them, as long as your state does.


----------



## AxeOfGlory (Jul 1, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> I'd be more concerned with your date looking at your plates than anything.


I don't know if I could date a woman who didn't have a sense of humor! I'd much rather have the proper documentation on file with them than not. I may just have to roll the dice and submit them. Trust me, its on my mind constantly when I'm clocked in.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Even if the plates were EFFUBR they would have to accept them, as long as your state does.


I'm not a lawyer but that doesn't sound right. Uber can associate/disassociate with whomever they like so long as they are not discriminating against a protected class. The Supreme Court has ruled that license plates constitute government speech, NOT private speech. So even though the OP chose the message it is the government who is actually displaying the message. Any business or individual that decides they don't like the message are free to reject doing business with that individual because individuals/business have free speech rights to reject government messages.

Also- Uber already has enough public complaints, if someone made a stink about these plates I'm pretty sure Uber would drop that driver rather than defend the driver's right to display a message offensive to even a single passenger.


----------



## AxeOfGlory (Jul 1, 2016)

This is so annoying. I make decent money doing this gig on the weekends and would rather not lose out on it. I just had to update my insurance and license info as they were both still on the temporary paperwork. I'm curious what will happen.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Robertk said:


> I'm not a lawyer but that doesn't sound right. Uber can associate/disassociate with whomever they like so long as they are not discriminating against a protected class. The Supreme Court has ruled that license plates constitute government speech, NOT private speech. So even though the OP chose the message it is the government who is actually displaying the message. Any business or individual that decides they don't like the message are free to reject doing business with that individual because individuals/business have free speech rights to reject government messages.
> 
> Also- Uber already has enough public complaints, if someone made a stink about these plates I'm pretty sure Uber would drop that driver rather than defend the driver's right to display a message offensive to even a single passenger.


I see what you're saying but I never heard of any situation. He is going to get dropped first for not filing it. They really don't care and don't bother. The people approving drivers are not the marketing dept. if they were a lot of drivers would be tossed.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

AxeOfGlory said:


> This is so annoying. I make decent money doing this gig on the weekends and would rather not lose out on it. I just had to update my insurance and license info as they were both still on the temporary paperwork. I'm curious what will happen.


Keep us posted. I would not recommend anyone driving around on the clock, any clock with the wrong or outdated insurance, license or tags on file.


----------



## AxeOfGlory (Jul 1, 2016)

As requested in following up.

I submitted my current registration information at roughly 5:30 and around 6:40 when I checked the app again it was posted updated with the current plate sequence!

Here's to hoping there are no follow up emails.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

AxeOfGlory said:


> As requested in following up.
> 
> I submitted my current registration information at roughly 5:30 and around 6:40 when I checked the app again it was posted updated with the current plate sequence!
> 
> Here's to hoping there are no follow up emails.


Sweet.  They don't do thorough background checks but people think they will decipher tags now.


----------



## AxeOfGlory (Jul 1, 2016)

I know nothing of the background checks nor do I wanna know how bad its gotten lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sure you can..

You can even drive with them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AxeOfGlory said:


> Hey guys, first post!
> 
> I've been lurking since before I started driving for Uber and have gotten a lot of useful and smart information from this forum. With both Yen and Yang, I have found a proper balance of how and where to make worthwhile money in my market and it's holding steady enough. So I want to give a big thanks to everyone that shares their advice and stories on here!
> 
> ...


Just tell the guys in INDIA that those are the plates you were issued.

All they need to know.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I used to have tags, I should try ef of


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

5 Star Guy's comment makes good sense. But I'm pretty sure Uber can have some say on who they allow to represent them as a company. State approved or not. If you have the Confederate flag painted on your hood or kill ****** tattooed on your forehead, Uber might not wish to associate you with their brand. They seem very image conscious. While your lics. plate is far more innocuous than the examples I cite; Uber may ponder, "will MLFHNTR plates offend ANYONE?" I'm confident they'll rest on the side of caution. Why take a chance? There's a million other potential drivers without questionable plates.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

AxeOfGlory said:


> Hey guys, first post!
> 
> I've been lurking since before I started driving for Uber and have gotten a lot of useful and smart information from this forum. With both Yen and Yang, I have found a proper balance of how and where to make worthwhile money in my market and it's holding steady enough. So I want to give a big thanks to everyone that shares their advice and stories on here!
> 
> ...


Why wouldn't they? As long as tjey are legit you are fine


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> 5 Star Guy's comment makes good sense. But I'm pretty sure Uber can have some say on who they allow to represent them as a company. State approved or not. If you have the Confederate flag painted on your hood or kill ****** tattooed on your forehead, Uber might not wish to associate you with their brand. They seem very image conscious. While your lics. plate is far more innocuous than the examples I cite; Uber may ponder, "will MLFHNTR plates offend ANYONE?" I'm confident they'll rest on the side of caution. Why take a chance? There's a million other potential drivers without questionable plates.


I wouldn't hire him.  I get the sense of humor but like everything else, people who you don't know, will take things differently. He's an independent contractor working for a company with low standards.  Oh no he didn't?


----------



## AxeOfGlory (Jul 1, 2016)

Well I'll ride this train and take what I can get until I've reached the end


----------



## sekani (Jan 15, 2015)

This doesn't seem to have been answered concretely so I'll just say that (at least in California) personalized plates are 100% fine. The personalized sequence will show up in your partner app and on the pax app with no issues.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

The short answer is YES you can. I have one. Changed it about a month after I started.

For those who understand it, it signifies I have No Fear of one of the baddest motocross bikes ever made.

Actually that plate on a Minivan is great for a few laughs and a lower star rating for painting a big L on your forehead.

The Exec's may think of us as the low life's who are making them rich by all comprehension, however, as drivers we still have to up hold there image. Like them or not...


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Milf hunter, ha that's funny, I had BVRTRAP On my Porsche 911SC,
my wife made me dump the plates when we got engaged car went when kids came....


Gesh all of a sudden I feel very depressed DOH!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

AxeOfGlory said:


> Hey guys, first post!
> 
> I've been lurking since before I started driving for Uber and have gotten a lot of useful and smart information from this forum. With both Yen and Yang, I have found a proper balance of how and where to make worthwhile money in my market and it's holding steady enough. So I want to give a big thanks to everyone that shares their advice and stories on here!
> 
> ...


Of course you can run personalized plates. It's state approved and Uber can't say squat.

Just read the _"English" _(nothing personal, I speak a second language too, and not as good as that CSR) but they do not understand your question, nor have the English skill set to respond.

Just swap the license Pic out and move on.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

uberist said:


> Milf hunter, ha that's funny, I had BVRTRAP On my Porsche 911SC,
> my wife made me dump the plates when we got engaged car went when kids came....
> 
> Gesh all of a sudden I feel very depressed DOH!


Surprised you got that one past the censors if you were in CA then, too. Although back in the eighties I used to see one around my town that said MUFDVR, so go figure.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Yeah it was CA 1984 to 1990

Big Valley Ranch Trap shooters, what's to censor? Heh


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

uberist said:


> Yeah it was CA 1984 to 1990
> 
> Big Valley Ranch Trap shooters, what's to censor? Heh


I think now they ask for the meaning of the plate on the application, but you'd be golden!


----------



## uuberr (Jul 12, 2016)

Iv seen so many personalized plates with uber/lyft. Personally know a few ppl too. Theres one uber driver in DC whose plates say "5 star" lol looks like hes literally begging for those ratings.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

There are a couple of Uber and Lyft drivers in my area with personalize plates, also several black cars running personalized plates for the company, as long as they are issued by the state and match your registration.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

AxeOfGlory said:


> Do any of you run personal plates? When I signed up I had my state issued plates on while I was waiting for my personal plates. My plates can (to some) be offensive, albeit its done with a good laugh and most people get a good kick out of the plates. I played it smart and vaguely asked Uber if drivers can run personal plates and their response is "we would like to informed you that, we do not accept personalized license plate. We only accept the original license plate as what is required by Uber on your City".
> 
> These are state approved plates printed by the state and registered to the state.
> 
> ...


Yep ... I have personalized plates and so do 2 other drivers I know. I've had these plates for 20+ years (on 5 different cars) ... even had these plates on a cab and my livery car back in the day ... so not sure why your local office is giving you a hard time. But as long as your plates aren't "UberSux" then you should be good to go


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

AxeOfGlory said:


> The whole reason I'm asking is so I can quit answering passenger questions that "your plates are different than what shows on the app".


In some cities you might get in hot water with the cops or get deactivated ... as there needs to be a paper trail for your approved car. And if you're driving a car that is not on file with Uber, then likely Uber (James River) will deny any insurance claim should you get into an accident. Bottom line - if your plates don't match the plates in the app, get the app updated to reflect the correct plates ... cause any pax getting in a car with clearly wrong plates is a fool


----------



## SandyD (May 8, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Surprised you got that one past the censors if you were in CA then, too. Although back in the eighties I used to see one around my town that said MUFDVR, so go figure.


Yeah Cali tries to weed them out. But recently I saw "4FSAKE" on a pickup truck. Guess they hadn't heard that colloquialism before.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> Even if the plates were EFFUBR they would have to accept them, as long as your state does.


No they don't. They can have whatever license plate requirement they want. And besides they don't have to give you any reason anyway. If Uber wants to deny someone access to their platform they're welcome to do it. They're not obligated to tell you why.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

AxeOfGlory said:


> Hey guys, first post!
> 
> I've been lurking since before I started driving for Uber and have gotten a lot of useful and smart information from this forum. With both Yen and Yang, I have found a proper balance of how and where to make worthwhile money in my market and it's holding steady enough. So I want to give a big thanks to everyone that shares their advice and stories on here!
> 
> ...


I have personalized plates on all my cars, including my Uber/Lyft car. It's a great conversation starter and I've even landed some new clients as a result. I also have my car wrapped for one of my other businesses.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

AxeOfGlory said:


> This is so annoying. I make decent money doing this gig on the weekends and would rather not lose out on it. I just had to update my insurance and license info as they were both still on the temporary paperwork. I'm curious what will happen.


I'm a female. If I ordered an Uber and a car with that license plate showed up and the app showed a different one I woukd cancel and report to uber.

If the app showed that plate I would cancel right off as it IS somewhat offensive and also shows a lack of judgment for the owner to get such a plate on the first place, ESPECIALLY when driving the public around.

I don't know if uber will catch it, or care if you tell them the correct plate, but WTF were you thinking in the first place?

BTW states generally don't allow plates that might offend someone, so I'm not even sure if this isn't a BS post. But I guess it could have slipped through.

I can't imagine you'll last long before a pax or few turn you in and you're deactivated if it is true though.


----------



## AxeOfGlory (Jul 1, 2016)

WELL WE CERTAINLY FOUND A FUN HATER.

I think you should concern yourself with real world problems and not the fact that my plates are "offensive".

Maybe start with all that gang violence in Houston. I'd be more concerned about you getting shot by a passenger before I got deactivated because of my plates.


----------



## Cctx61 (May 13, 2016)

Based on my experience with Uber all they care about is that your car is registered. They will have a low paid worker look at the registration and change the license plate in your profile.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

This is good question. I to am planning to convert to a personalized license plate. But it won't say anything offensive. It will say my name basically. But I never though about uber having a prb with it. Many ppl are saying they have a personalized plate but before they signed up. An your first post says uber said they care about before but the prb is After your signed up. So I'll deg look into this before I to get a personalized plate. Thxs for the awareness hope we're aloud to am you find your answer


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I have personalized plates on all my cars, including my Uber/Lyft car. It's a great conversation starter and I've even landed some new clients as a result. I also have my car wrapped for one of my other businesses.


Did you have the personalized plate before you signed up to drive or did you it after? Cause I'm reading that uber has a problem with personalized plates after you've already signed up. They don't care if you had one before so I'm trying to get myself a personalized plate but don't wanna violate about uber rules. Lmk that answer plz thx


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

Uber will likely automagically accept any license plate, personalized or not as long as your registration matches and is submitted to their system. So if you switch from "regular" to personalized plates, just upload your new registration paperwork. My plates changed last week when I re-titled my car under an LLC, I just uploaded the new registration document and a couple hours later the vehicle was active again.

That being said, if it's something offensive, Uber could choose to deactivate you if they actually catch it or if a pax complains.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

AxeOfGlory said:


> WELL WE CERTAINLY FOUND A FUN HATER.
> 
> I think you should concern yourself with real world problems and not the fact that my plates are "offensive".
> 
> Maybe start with all that gang violence in Houston. I'd be more concerned about you getting shot by a passenger before I got deactivated because of my plates.


The point is you're using your car to ferry the public around. Silly to deliberately have a plate that even MIGHT offend someone. Sillier still to have a plate that doesn't match the app.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

uberRonSmith said:


> Did you have the personalized plate before you signed up to drive or did you it after? Cause I'm reading that uber has a problem with personalized plates after you've already signed up. They don't care if you had one before so I'm trying to get myself a personalized plate but don't wanna violate about uber rules. Lmk that answer plz thx


I've had personalized plates on all my cars long before I ever started driving for Uber.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

The plates I used to have got a lot of attention, for being creative and catchy. It was based on the car I had and tossed them when I tossed the car.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> The plates I used to have got a lot of attention, for being creative and catchy. It was based on the car I had and tossed them when I tossed the car.


My personalized plates call out one of my other companies - NERD1
My other three cars also have cool plates.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I've had personalized plates on all my cars long before I ever started driving for Uber.


OK thxs. Uber doesn't have prb with personalized plates if you started uber with them already. I think if there's a prb it is if you're already a uber driver an you try to get personalized plates afterwards. But I don't see why there would be any prbs as long as there not offensive to uber I guess. Lol I just don't wanna get personalized plates an get deactivated. But mine will one say my name not anything offensive especially to uber


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

uberRonSmith said:


> OK thxs. Uber doesn't have prb with personalized plates if you started uber with them already. I think if there's a prb it is if you're already a uber driver an you try to get personalized plates afterwards. But I don't see why there would be any prbs as long as there not offensive to uber I guess. Lol I just don't wanna get personalized plates an get deactivated. But mine will one say my name not anything offensive especially to uber


Yeah, don't get UBRSUX.


----------



## oregonuberduber (Jul 8, 2016)

How about plates that say DSRTDVR. That would be the crowning touch.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

^^^ this


----------



## oregonuberduber (Jul 8, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The point is you're using your car to ferry the public around. Silly to deliberately have a plate that even MIGHT offend someone. Sillier still to have a plate that doesn't match the app.


FUZZER #1 would be a great one.


----------



## Nenee (Jul 19, 2016)

sarasota ron said:


> I have personalized Florida plates and Uber never said anything when I signed up.


I have them too...im in FL as well, at the time I felt inclined to "save the turtles" so I dished out $30 or $40 to support this cause.

Not sure if these r the plates u r talking about.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

oregonuberduber said:


> How about plates that say DSRTDVR. That would be the crowning touch.


I would have to agree with that. Rest DD's soul.....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberist said:


> Milf hunter, ha that's funny, I had BVRTRAP On my Porsche 911SC,
> my wife made me dump the plates when we got engaged car went when kids came....
> 
> Gesh all of a sudden I feel very depressed DOH!


It will be OK.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Nenee said:


> I have them too...im in FL as well, at the time I felt inclined to "save the turtles" so I dished out $30 or $40 to support this cause.
> 
> Not sure if these r the plates u r talking about.


Any state created plate that donates a portion of the fees like the turtles must be allowed by anyone. We were talking about the ones drivers make up themselves, like if you made a plate that said I heart turtles, assuming that would fit. How about IHRT TURTL.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

To answer this question with finality - yes, they are permitted. You can add them after signing up.

If you change plates, for any reason, you are required to notify Uber. They will have you photo your updated registration, and update your profile.

Period, end.


----------

